# Bamma 9



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Date: March 24, 2012
City: Birmingham, England
Fight Card-
World Middleweight Title Bout: Tom Watson vs Jack Marshman
Light Heavyweight Bout : Przemyslaw Mysiala vs Jason Jones
Middleweight Bout: Andrew Punshon vs Matt Howard
Light Heavyweight Bout : Fraser Opie vs Anthony Taylor
Lightweight Bout: Jason Ball vs Colin Fletcher
Welterweight Bout: Leeroy Barnes vs Matt Ewin
Welterweight Bout: Mark Tucker vs Tom Breese
Lightweight Bout: Antanas Jazbutis vs Dale Hardiman
Heavyweight Bout: Mark Godbeer vs Catalin Zmarandescu
Middleweight Bout: Lee Johnson vs Luke Barnatt
Light Heavyweight Bout: Rab Truesdale vs Sam Mensah
Lightweight Bout: David Round vs Jake Murphy


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

My predictions written for a website:

BAMMA 9 is now fast approaching, young welsh star Jack Marshman will face the experienced Tom ‘Kong’ Watson in a fight many are expecting to be one of the most brutal of the year, that said let’s get on with the picks:

MIDDLEWEIGHT WORLD TITLE BOUT
JACK MARSHMAN VS TOM WATSON 

I think this is poor matchmaking by BAMMA. They have a middleweight champion who could carry a card by himself having been virtually unstoppable on BAMMA shows carrying some serious hype having beaten John Maguire, Matt Horwich, Alex Reid and ‘Ninja’ Rua and they are pitting him against their fastest rising star that they are in the process of pushing to the main event. Whatever result happens from this fight it will surely not be too beneficial to BAMMA.
My prediction: Tom Watson via TKO. I think Watson is a step ahead here and this fight has come too early for Marshman who has only just begun training full time. If the UFC were to take ‘Kong’ after this one fight deal that would leave BAMMA with a de-railed potential star and no middleweight champion.
George’s pick: Tom Watson


MIDDLEWEIGHT BOUT
ANDREW PUNSHON VS MATT HOWARD

There is no doubt what Matt Howard will aim to do in the cage on Saturday, knock Andrew Punshon out. So far in his career it is a tactic that has been frightfully successful with his dynamite hands he has knocked out every competitor he has ever faced bar one whom he submitted, taking him to a perfect 9-0. Andrew Punshon on the other hand has demonstrated an all-round and has faced tougher opponents than his adversary. Similarly they have both had only one fight reach the second round, this should be a barn-burner!
My prediction: Matt Howard via TKO I think if he comes out controlled but aggressive he can use his power to earn the KO but I could just as easily see Punshon walking away the winner.
George’s pick: Andrew Punshon

LIGHTWEIGHT BOUT
JASON BALL VS COLIN FREAKSHOW FLETCHER

This is a fantastic lightweight showdown. Both fighters here really have something to prove. Jason Ball has been around the very best lightweights on the British circuit for a while now but has struggled to really reach the highest echelon in the division; this is his chance to prove he can perform against high level opponents and that he is not just a stepping stone for a title shot. Colin Fletcher will be looking to capitalise on the attention that his BAMMA 8 fight of the night performance win over David Round and use his vast array of chokes to send him into BAMMA title contention.
My Prediction: Colin Fletcher via Submission. I think that Ball will start well, stuffing Fletcher’s takedown attempts and controlling the stand up but I see Colin Fletcher eventually securing the takedown in the third round and choking Ball out.
George’s pick: Colin Fletcher

MIDDLEWEIGHT BOUT
MATT EWIN VS LEEROY BARNES

There will be no easy victory for either fighter here with both being known for great toughness and heart; this was shown in Barnes’ last fight, a three round war with British middleweight champion Jack Marshman in which Leeroy survived a battering before coming out strong in the third round. Ewin returned to action successfully after a three year hiatus in 2011 winning his first two fights including a victory over the legendry Ivan Salavery, he has been hampered by injury ever since.
My Prediction: Ewin via Decision. Providing that Ewin has had a good training camp, stays injury free and hasn’t been too affected by a short training camp I think he takes this over the durable Leeroy Barnes if any of the above aren’t correct though it wouldn’t surprise me at all to see Barnes take the win.
George’s Pick: Leeroy Barnes

WELTERWEIGHT BOUT
RUS SMITH VS TOM BREESE

Tom Breese is one of if not the best prospect in British MMA at the moment. Having won 8 straight at amateur level the Mark Goddard trained fighter now progresses to the professional level and is currently a perfect 3-0 having defeated some experienced fighters, he will now face the 5-2 Rus Smith in his quest toward BAMMA and (dare I say it?) UFC gold Breese shows great wrestling and control mixed with and advanced Jiu-Jitsu. Rus Smith is no pushover though with five wins on his records including one over fellow BAMMA competitor David Round.
My Prediction: Tom Breese via submission. I think Breese will get Smith down without too much hassle and lock in a submission.
George’s pick: Breese

LIGHTWEIGHT BOUT
CHRIS FISHGOLD VS DALE HARDIMAN

Another of Britain’s top prospects is in action on the BAMMA 9 card with Chris Fishgold going to war with fellow up and comer Dale Hardiman. Chris Fishgold has demonstrated his slick submission game over and over in the cage winning all his seven fights bar one by submission and with the UFC coming to town in September he will be desperate to put his name in their scouts minds with an aim to get on the undercard of the event, looking to play spoiler will be Dale Hardiman who has had a promising start to his career, only dropping losses to BAMMA matchmaker Jude Samuel and Ali Maclean and a win over Fishgold will push him towards the summit of the lightweight division.
My prediction: Fishgold will get this to the mat and submit Hardiman with relative ease and go on to fight for the UFC by the end of 2012
George’s pick: Hardiman

HEAVYWEIGHT BOUT
MARC GODBEER VS CATALIN ZMARANDESCU

The 7-1 Marc Godbeer has recently been handed his first loss by Anthony Taylor but will look to bounce back and prove he can be something more than a mid-card staple for BAMMA in the future as with many of the fighters on the card Godbeer is a finisher with all his victories coming by KO or submission. Standing opposite from him in the cage will be Catlin Zmarandescu, an international standard kick boxer who has adapted to MMA with varying success but he will have to find more consistent form if he intends on being a big player in the heavyweight division,
My prediction: I was tempted by Godbeer but I think this fight will stay on the feet with Catlin Zmarandescu taking the decision, as always with heavyweights though one punch could end the fight.
George’s pick: Godbeer


P.S Opie is out with injury.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I am ready to be proved wrong but i think the main event is s joke.Carl bloody Noon beat up Marshman till he gassed.Kong is gonna straight up murder him


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well we will find out Saturday won't we?


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Lee Johnson vs Luke Barnett

Round One-

We're underway at BAMMA 9. Johnson looks to clinch, Barnett reverses him against the cage and they go back-and-forth with light knees to the thigh and body. 'BigSlo' Barnett is throwing lots of jabs. Barnett trips Johnson to the floor and take his back. He initially looks for the choke, then looks to land big shots instead. Barnett sinks in the rear-naked choke for the win in round one. He now moves to 3-0 with that win.

Marc Godbeer vs Catalin Zmarandescu

Round One-

First Heavyweight bout of the evening is underway. Vociferous support for Godbeer here. Low kick by Godbeer gets caught and Zmarandescu takes it to the floor. Referee stands them up after not much activity. Back to the mat though as Zmarandescu lands another double leg. Back to the feet against the cage, and Godbeer with some knees before separating. Nice low kick from Godbeer. He throws a big punch, Zmarandescu ducks under and gets the takedown, but Godbeer gets quickly back to his feet. Zmarandescu briefly worked for a guillotine, he seems tired. Referee stops the action briefly after a glancing low blow. Again Godbeer swings and Zmarandescu shoot for the double, but he gets back to the feet and starts landing some serious blows to end the round. Big knees to the body from Godbeer, if that had went much longer, the ref would have stopped it. The fight is over anyway, Godbeer wins by TKO (retirement). Zmarandescu apparently has broken ribs.

Robert Truesdale vs Sam Mensah

Round One-

Rab Truesdale out to his customary Jungle Book, followed by the Braveheart theme tune for the kilted Scotsman. Action underway- Nice low kick from Mensah. Mensah misses with a few big bombs. Another nice stinging low kick. Truesdale looking to clinch and get this to the floor. He manages it, straight into half-guard of Mensah. Mensah back to feet and working for a single leg takedown, he gets it and goes straight into side control. He takes mount and then Truesdale's back, working for the choke. Truesdale turns it around and is now landing huge shots from guard, the ref stops it! Truesdale by TKO in round one. Great comeback victory for Truesdale. Great fight, both guys in the ascendancy at different points.

Matt Ewin vs Leeroy Barnes

Roune One-

Ewin shoots, Barnes looks for the guillotine. He drops for it, and it looked tight at first, but Ewin escapes. Barnes throwing up a triangle, but it doesn't amount to anything. He briefly gets back to his feet, before Ewin takes him down again. And again. Ewin trying to do some damage from top position, doesn't land too much. Barnes working to get back to his feet, but hasn't managed it yet. Ewin slams Barnes back to the floor, Barnes jumps back to his feet. Barnes starting working for a kimura, but Ewin took his back. End of round one. 

Round Two-

First fight of the evening to go beyond five minutes. Barnes looking to bang, having a little joy but nothing landing really clean. Ewin shoots and has Barnes against the fence. Barnes takes it to the floor and is straight into half-guard. Ewin gets up and lands a takedown of his own. He seems quite tired though. They go back-and-forth with top position, before Barnes finishes it with a guillotine choke late in round two. 

Antanas Jazbutis vs Dale Hardiman

Round One-

Underway now- Nice overhands from Jazbutis, land clean but not big punches. Hardiman landing some good shots from top position. Hardiman trying to land shots standing against Jazbutis on the floor, but ref stands it up. Jazbutis trying a spinning wheel kick, misses. Jazbutis looking to land big shots. Action stops briefly due to an accidental eye injury. Jazbutis throwing some unorthodox stuff here. Hardiman lands a big knee to the body, but it doesn't seem to hurt Jazbutis. Good first round. Fairly even, probably 10-9 Hardiman. 

Round Two-

They feel each other out a little, then Jazbutis takes it to the floor. He's in Hardiman's guard. Back to the feet, then Hardiman gets it to the ground in Jazbutis half-guard. Jazbutis working to get back to his feet. Jazbutis has Hardiman against the cage. 

Round Three-

Jazbutis still throwing some wild kicks and punches, searching for something big. Hardiman with a side kick. Big left from Jazbutis had Hardiman wobbling briefly, but he doesn't take advantage. Nice combination from Jazbutis, he's starting to land with some decent shots now, and is really opening up. Nice right from Jazbutis, but Hardiman is still there and keeping it standing. Jazbutis takes it to the floor. 10-9 to Jazbutis last round. Tough fight to score.

Unanimous decision win for Dale Hardiman.

Mark Tucker vs Tom Breese

Round One-

Breese with a nice uppercut early. Knee to the body from Breese. Nice straight left from Breese, nice technical boxing. Huge knee landed to the body from Breese, immediately Tucker looks to take it to the floor. Breese in top position here. Nice ground and pound from Breese, fight could arguably have been stopped. Another knee from Breese. Tucker doing well to survive here, he's taken some good shots. Clear round for Breese.

Round Two-

Textbook boxing from Breese, nice straight shots. Breese gets the finish after a massive knee to the body and shots on the floor. Tucker took a monstrous knee there. 

Andrew Punshon vs Patrick Vallee

Round One-

Vallee drops for a guillotine. Punshon defends. Vallee on top, searching for submissions. He now has Punchon's back, but Punchon reverses it and takes top position, before looking for a guillotine. Vallee is in side control before moving to north-south. Punchon with the takedown, and Vallee again looking for a guillotine. Vallee looking for arm triangle, but he doesn't have it. Round over. Very active Vallee, good round from him. Punshon has a big support here. 

Round Two-

Great shots from Vallee, knee to the body and a left hook. Vallee looking to take Punshon's back, but Punshon reverses it. Vallee wins by armbar at 2:37 of the round.

Jake Murphy vs David Round

Round One-

Good support here for David Round. Round already telling his opponent pre-fight that he's going to sleep. Murphy with the double leg straight away, no interest in standing. Murphy takes his back and goes to mount, before failing with a guillotine attempt. Great wrestling and strength from Murphy though, he slams Round to the floor, straight into side control. Cut opened up on Round from an elbow, bleeding a fair amount. Murphy now in Round's guard. But Round gives up guard and Murphy goes straight into mount. Nice elbows from Murphy to finish the round. Quite possibly a 10-8 round, domination from Murphy. 

Round Two-

Nice shots from Murphy, Round shoots but fails with takedown. Then wow, Round slams him. Murphy gets it to the floor, takes the back and finishes with a rear naked choke. 

Przemyslaw Mysiala vs Jason Jones

Round One-

Takedown from Jason Jones early in the first. Another big takedown from Jones after some traded leg kicks. Jones into side control and then full mount. Jones has the back and has opened up a cut on Mysiala. And the winner is Jones, the blood was streaming from Mysiala. Think a ref stoppage due to cuts, waiting for confirmation. Confirmed- doctor stoppage via cuts victory for Jones.

Jason Ball vs Colin Fletcher

Round One-

Lovely boxing to start from Colin Flecher. Lovely combinations and solid jab, with a lovely leg kicks. Very active from Fletcher. Mixing jabs and leg kicks very well. More nice leg kicks from Fletcher. Nice left hook return from Ball. Fletcher has controlled the tempo very well so far, but Ball is starting to come into it. Great leg kick from Fletcher, not throwing everything into it but landing at will. Body kicks and attempts at flying knees from Freakshow. Great first round from Fletcher.

Round Two-

Body kicks from Fletcher, Ball caught a few but not able to capitalise on them. Ball struggled to land much so far. Great leg kick from Fletcher again, hit like a baseball bat. Ball defending much better, but Fletcher still doing very well. Both guys trading leather, but neither lands clean. Awesome fight so far, really technical. Another solid round from Fletcher, 20-18 so far in my book. 

Round Three-

Ball starts trying to chase Fletcher down, throwing some shots. Fletcher still controlling the pace. Body kick from Ball, Fletcher catches it and lands a big hammerfist. Fletcher was in top control, didn't land too much though. Ball chasing Fletcher but can't find any openings. Amazing finish! Both guys just throw, standing in front of each other throwing shots. Awesome fight. Decision coming up now. 

30-27 Fletcher, unanimous decision.

Tom Watson vs Jack Marshman

Round One-

Crowd is buzzing for this main event for the BAMMA World MW title. Major support for Jack Marshman. We're underway- Marshman throwing straight punches, keeping it tight. Watson looks huge. He's going to the head with kicks quite a bit. Decent jabs from Marshman. The Watson fans rally. Nice leg kick from Marshman. Both guys happy to trade at the moment, no signs of a takedown. Nice left hook from Watson. Nice left and right from Watson, Marshman fires back! Great fight. Nice combos from Marshman, he's cut Watson above the left eye. Watson chasing him down. Great first round!

Round Two-

They start as they finished, trading on the feet. Watson stalking Marshman, Marshman still landing good shots. Marshman caught Watson with a good punch, he's doing very well so far. Marshman good solid combos. Leg kick from Watson, and a nice straight right. Watson drops Marshman! He's on top in side control landing elbows. Into side control. Ground and pound from Watson, landing blow after blow. It's over!


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Marshman did better than i thought and put up an entertaining battle, but Watson was always gonna win. Needs to move Strikeforce now. Would have some interesting fights with Lawler, Jardine, Kennedy etc.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well what kind've a record does he have and does he have a contract?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well what kind've a record does he have and does he have a contract?


Tom Watson is 15-4 (11-1 since 2008) and is widely regarded at the #2 British MW after Bisping, I'd be cautious about seeing him in the UFC as i suspect he would be able to negotiate a decent contract and might end up be chucked straight in at the deep end like Jorge Santiago, Strikeforce however gives him a few opponents who he can be competitive with and has potential for him to build his name further. Good call Mattandbenny.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

His contract is up now, it was for a one fight deal. I see him co-main for UFC liverpool.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder how that is going to turn out. Who would he get thrown against?


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

In SF I'd imagine Jardine if he stays at MW for the UFC I'd like to see him vs Ed Herman


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Honestly I don't think Jardine can really advance anymore in MMA. He's win and loss record has been really average as of yet. The best he can get is probably a regional promotion champion.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone got a stream?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think it's pay per view.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

It was on extreme sports last night but I has hoping someone would stream it or upload it to youtube or something.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is Extreme Sports a channel or a tv show?


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

A very niche channel that few people get.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Main Event:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

slapstick said:


> His contract is up now, it was for a one fight deal. I see him co-main for UFC liverpool.


I think this could be the case, if not co-main at least on the card.

No offence to Tom Watson am a fan of his, but there is a fight I want to see more than any fight the UFC can offer him and thats 5 round for the BAMMA middle weight title with the man he really should have been facing last Saturday night instead of some kid and thats Jimmy Wallhead.

I just know for a fact that the reason he was facing Marshman the other night and not Jimmy is because he knows the hype is on him since the Ninja fight and wants to protect that winning stark so that the UFC will pay attention because god knows that if he was to lose right now the chance of a UFC contract is gone, was the right fight for him in the business seance but fcuk that bull shit and step up me a man and face Jimmy

Seriously if his next fight is not Jimmy for the BAMMA MW title and is on the UFC then I hope they give him Palhares because at least then win or lose, well only one of those options is a realistic outcome, but fcuk it after Palhares rips your leg apart at least then I will be able to respect u as a man again for having the ball to step in the cage with that Brazilian Beast, cos right now all I see is someone who is ducking to protect a win streak.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it should all work out.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

I have multiple links to veiw to event.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Underground you mean?


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

PMed.


----------

